# texas rigging help plz!!!!



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i have been experimenting on fishing with plastic worms texas rigged i recently caught my first bass on one but am having one problem when i get the hook into the worm the front of the worm is always and i mean always like pointing upwards. i know that the worm should be flat from fornt to back but it always seems as if the worm has its "nose" up in the air if anyone may have ne ideas as to why this is im sure it is in something im doin wrong rigging the worm but cant figure it out any help would be appreciated thnx guys


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

It sounds like you aren't pushing the hook in into the top of the worm far enough when you first start to put the worm on. You should imbed the tip right in the middle of the top of the worm, and then sink it equal to the length of the shank--I assume you are using offset shank worm hooks--before you poke it out the side. Before you poke the tip of the hook back in the side of the worm, the the shank end of the hook should pop out the side of the worm just at the crook where the shank meets the gap.

http://www.waterdogsmn.org/articles/howtorigatexasrig.JPG


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

ill let ya know what happens


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is how I do it. About 90% of my bass have/are/will be off of Texas rigged worms. Where the "A" is I like to push the worm over the eyelet onto the line. This, I feel prevents the worm from ripping AND lets the hook be further down the worm which lets me catch the fish that don't grab the nose of the worm. Where the "B" is, I push the hook all the way through the worm and then skin hook it. I fell that this let me set the hook easier. Just some tips. Hope they help.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

went out today caught nothing lol way too windy


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

JSykes3 said:


> This is how I do it. About 90% of my bass have/are/will be off of Texas rigged worms. Where the "A" is I like to push the worm over the eyelet onto the line. This, I feel prevents the worm from ripping AND lets the hook be further down the worm which lets me catch the fish that don't grab the nose of the worm. Where the "B" is, I push the hook all the way through the worm and then skin hook it. I fell that this let me set the hook easier. Just some tips. Hope they help.


What JSykes said. Does your hook look like this? It should.









Now that's a big hook!


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

thnx very much you guys big help i am using gamakatsu ewg hooks size 3/0 i think i got some new worms and hooks today my friend(not on ogf) asked me if i was goin straight into the worm i said yes and he told me to try to go in and out and and angle and it should straighten the nose out i only did it on one worm but it seemed to fix the problem i guess the angle of entry/exit is crutial i dunno but the worm seems to be much more straight guess you just have to find that special place or have a feel for it just like everything else in fishing i guess wanna know something you can find all about it on the net but going out and doin it is a completely diff story lol


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

No problem. I don't know for you but for me I will never stop throwing a Texas rigged worm for the rest of my life. You can use it in any situation any time of the day.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

You probably should not be using an EWG (extra wide gap) hooks for you worms. Hooks like the one Fishon pictured are more appropriate. EWGs are better for fatter baits like frogs, flukes, and tubes. That being said, I'll probably hear from someone who swears by EWGs for worms too.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

EWG hooks are perfect for plastic worms, especially TX rigs. The straight shank is more appropriate for flipping with a snell knot.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Eh, I like using The EWG hooks. It just seems it would give the bass a little extra room to "bite down", letting me set the hook better. Everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't say that I've noticed the EWG working better for worms...or worse for that matter. I tend to use the EWGs for large worms and creature baits, the standard(strait)gap for small worms.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

mo65 said:


> I can't say that I've noticed the EWG working better for worms...or worse for that matter. I tend to use the EWGs for large worms and creature baits, the standard(strait)gap for small worms.


Yeah, I'll have to agree with that. Bass will open their mouths bigger for bigger bait, and not so much for smaller baits.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

JSykes3 said:


> Yeah, I'll have to agree with that. Bass will open their mouths bigger for bigger bait, and not so much for smaller baits.


the gap of the hook should not be decided upon on how much of a hook will fit into a fishes mouth. the width and size of the plastic is what matters. any reasonably sized largemouth bass (keeper sized) has a large enough mouth to inhale a 5/0 hook. the difference lies in how much of that hook gets exposed when the bait balls up on the hook. a hook that is undersized or of the wrong design will not catch a lip as effectively because the "gap" of the hook will be filled with rubber, especially when its a thicker piece of plastic like a beaver, a tube, dingers, flukes, swimbaits or whatever.

a straight shanked "j" hooks design is designed to provide good hook penetration but with that design comes the flaw that plastic worms and such are harder to keep truly texas rigged because the point of the hook is much easier to expose (push through) but thats also why its better for hook ups.

most wide gap hooks are designed specifically for texas rigging and the design keeps the plastic in place and keeps the hook point within the plastic better but this also results in a poorer hook up ration.

every design has flaws and strengths. you have to decide what works best for you in your situation and maximize the strengths for what you are trying to achieve.


----------

